# Full Steam Ahead!



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Got outa bed an hit the floor a runnin taday. 

Made ham an bean soup usin the leftover ham shanks from last weekends ham cannin session.

Cut up an canned chicken.

Vacuum canned several boxes a oatmeal inta pint jars (store had a real nice sale on it). They had a good sale on Malt O Meal an Complete pancake an waffle mix so I gotta get them vac canned to.

Wen't down stairs an did a bit a sortin an organizin on the shelves an put away yesterdays canned good purchases. I'm runnin outa room. Gotta get started on my can racks so I can have more shelf space.




I'm pooped an it be bout supper time.


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Got outa bed an hit the floor a runnin taday.
> 
> I'm pooped an it be bout supper time.


Gotta say ... it takes a lot of energy being you ... 
I get worn out just reading about a day in your life. 

.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Can Racks*



OldCootHillbilly said:


> Gotta get started on my can racks so I can have more shelf space.


Do you have a design for a can rack? Will it be for #10 cans, or smaller cans?

I have seen some premade and also plans for some. I wonder if I will ever have a can rack.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Oldcoot, I'm like that too. I'm terrible at relaxing - I just don't know how it's done. I'm happiest when I'm in motion, the faster the better.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Can racks will be fer smaller cans cause although I got some #10 cans, once opened ya gotta use em up perty quick. Plus I need the shelf space fer home canned goods.

The racks will be goin behind my storage shelves under a beam what right now be wasted space. Way I got it figured that area alone will hold 360 er more cans. The next area will hold over 200. 

Then I got a couple other spaces I'm lookin at to. My storage area ain't near as big as I would like, but it does force one ta use all the space.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Full Steam Ahead! ...


Reading your subject title made a light bulb go off in my head!

Steam!

Engine!

Wonder if a small steam engine could be readily made that could be connected to a vehicle alternator? Build a wood fire and we'd have the means to recharge batteries, cells, laptops or whatever during a SHTF?!


----------

